# New Eagletac G25C2 MK2- 1030 lumens from 1x 18650



## Atakdog (Sep 8, 2012)

I went onto Eagletac's website today to see if there was anything new, and there was. While browsing their new products it looked like the G25C2 was the same, but when I looked at it again it said MK2 and 1030 lumens! Looking at the specs it looks like they put new circuitry in it and I didn't see anything that said you could only get max lumens with more batteries using their optional extender tubes. How do they get 1000 lumens with a XM-L U2 with 1x 18650/ 2x cr123?
If anyone knows any additional info on this or any of Eagletac's other new G25 or M25 lights, please share it.


----------



## Random Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

I read somewhere a while ago that ET was going to drive the XM-L at 3.8a, I'm guessing this was the light that was being referred to.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Sep 8, 2012)

Thats emitter lumens, when you click on specifications it still lists the old 770 led lumens and 640 ansi. Considering that the SL600 and G25C2 both do 750otf lumen I'm guess the MKII will be closer to that.

Like 1030 led lumens and maybe 780-800 ansi. I actually don't like so much power from 1x18650, 2 is great like the TK35 or M3X but one cell can only hold that much power for about 3min where you could pull 2.8 amps for quite a while till it got to hot.

In the D25C or C2 or CL2 its like look what I can to do BAM! LIGHT! but with a more tactical/hunting light you are sacrificing heat and runtime to get 150 more lumens for 3 min. Isn't really what I would want, id like to see run time charts between the old one and this.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Sep 8, 2012)

Dude you missed the XP-G2 lights and the new LEO lights

Oh and its 856 ansi


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 8, 2012)

Here are the specs.
[h=2]High lumen output[/h][h=3]LED lumen[/h]XM-L U2 (Cool White): 1030/475/91/8 
XM-L T6 (Neutral White): 957/450/86/7 
[h=3]ANSI FL-12​ lumen[/h]XM-L U2 (Cool White): 856/389/75/7 
XM-L T6 (Neutral White): 795/370/71/6


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Sep 8, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Here are the specs.
> *High lumen output*
> 
> *LED lumen*
> ...


to bad the low jumps from 2 to 7 with the MKII. When they make super bright light they need to space the modes better id say 2lm then 20ish then 75 and up.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 8, 2012)

how will this light compare to the scorpion?


----------



## shelm (Sep 9, 2012)

So Eagletac finally beats Zebralight SC600, doesnt it?

No wonder.

Eagletac has been constantly updating (LEDs, modules) and evolutionizing (circuits, Mark II's) their products most of which are very popular (entire D-series, Titanium editions, P20, T20, G25; now the LEO's lights, etc) and we get news over news from them.

Zebralight and Fenix .. they take much longer to come up with new, updated, improved or evolutionized stuffz!


----------



## Atakdog (Sep 9, 2012)

I am not surprised the low went up. It looks like the circuitry Eagletac is going too is meant for absolute max output instead of a good size range.
Too bad it is 7lm though.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 9, 2012)

shelm said:


> So Eagletac finally beats Zebralight SC600, doesnt it?



As soon as they halve the size and figure out low modes, sure, but insane-high-modes-over-all-else has always been EagleTac's thing. It's good to see there's no slowing the evolution of the tactical light format, at least..


----------



## lwknight (Sep 9, 2012)

Random Dan said:


> I read somewhere a while ago that ET was going to drive the XM-L at 3.8a, I'm guessing this was the light that was being referred to.


A 3.8 amps X ?? Volts = ??? Watts??
So far I have posed this question a dozen times and so no one has answered the question.
My guestimation is that 3.2 volts is the nominal drive voltage for most leds.
It must G-14 classified top secret or something.


----------



## HooNz (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm getting sick of this TBO

Buy D11 (ages ago) i week later the V2 comes out
Buy T20C2 mk2 ages ago 1 week later the HO comes out
Buy G25C2 , not long ago and now a V2

I am in agreeance 7lm is way too high ....

"Rant over" :thinking:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 9, 2012)

HooNz said:


> I'm getting sick of this TBO



You just started, it's only beginning for you; the 1x123 light I got when I started here was an "unheard of" 130 lumens..


----------



## Up All Night (Sep 9, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> You just started, it's only beginning for you; the 1x123 light I got when I started here was an "unheard of" 130 lumens..



I doubt that was OTF! LOL! Then it took two years for them to get to 200. I hear what HooNz is saying, spend your hard earned and it's yesterdays news in a flash. When I started reading this forum the next big thing on the horizon was ET's T20C2 MKII w/XP-G R5, with a whopping 300 OTF lumens, for like.....1 minute! Flashaholics can be a fickle bunch, 300 lumens in a single cell EDC isn't enough for some nowadays!


----------



## joe2004 (Sep 9, 2012)

All I want to know if this is going to be better than the T N 11 s


----------



## enomosiki (Sep 10, 2012)

joe2004 said:


> All I want to know if this is going to be better than the T N 11 s



It looks like it's going to be a close one. If G25C2 MkII's driver is efficient as claimed, the light will have a significant advantage over the TN11 series when it comes to 1x18650 configuration, as TN11 has isn't well regulated on 1x18650. On the other hand, TN11s appear to have their outputs underrated, as turboBB's measurements show their outputs exceeding 950 lumens when running on two cell configurations.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Sep 10, 2012)

HooNz said:


> I'm getting sick of this TBO
> 
> Buy D11 (ages ago) i week later the V2 comes out
> Buy T20C2 mk2 ages ago 1 week later the HO comes out
> ...


Yeah I think the old one will be better for single cell operation the MKII will be great on 2 18500's


----------



## laur (Sep 10, 2012)

I want to see if my existing light can be upgraded.

laur


----------



## joe2004 (Sep 10, 2012)

The 1 thing that the TN 11s sucks is the lack of running to CR 123 batteries. It drained them so fast and get extremely hot. So your only option is to go with an 18 650. But with the Eagle t the fact that you can run both types of batteries is the best thing


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Sep 12, 2012)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> to bad the low jumps from 2 to 7 with the MKII. When they make super bright light they need to space the modes better id say 2lm then 20ish then 75 and up.



+1 .5 lumens is plenty high for a low & what's up with 91 lumens for the 2nd lowest mode  That used to be modified surefire territory!


----------



## joe2004 (Sep 13, 2012)

i have sent Eagletac Two emails already and haven't gotten any respond back. 

what are the Run times 

with 2 x CR123

and also with 1 x 18650

how hard is it get back with these questions ??


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 14, 2012)

I would suggest looking at their website for your answer

http://eagletac.com/html/g25c2/specs.html

runtimes per battery chemistry type and combinations are at bottom of page

"
2xCR123A 0.6hr, 1x18650 1.2hr, 3xCR123A 1.2hr, 3xRCR123A 0.7hr, 4xCR123A 1.6hr, 2x18650 2.3hr, 3x18650 3.5hr 
"
etc





joe2004 said:


> i have sent Eagletac Two emails already and haven't gotten any respond back.
> 
> what are the Run times
> 
> ...


----------



## twl (Sep 14, 2012)

I can't believe that in 2012, there is still some company that uses the intentially misleading and disingenuous practice of advertising emitter lumens to snare unsuspecting customers.


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 14, 2012)

Lumens of any flavor doesn't tell you the output characteristics (floody, throwy, or something in between).

ET publishes LED Lumen and ANSI Lumen -
99.9% of the world does not know what ANSI means.

What percentage of car manufacturers publish Rear Wheel HP specs rather than Engine HP??? Same diff.
:shrug:


I personally prefer - and encourage manufacturers to publish:
- LED Lumen
- OTF or ANSI Lumen
and 
*- LUX*
so that one can compare apple to apples between all the models and all the manufacturers.

- LED lumens is verifiable by looking at the specs from the LED manufacturer, 
- LUX is verifiable with any cheap LUX meter.
- OTF/ANSI is not so easily verified.







twl said:


> I can't believe that in 2012, there is still some company that uses the intentially misleading and disingenuous practice of advertising emitter lumens to snare unsuspecting customers.


----------



## joe2004 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok i see it now but still where is 

Low Med Hi Turbo run times all i see is Turbo


----------



## sidecross (Sep 14, 2012)

High lumen output is like a internal conbustion motor's 'redline' in 'rpm'.

No one should expect their consumer automobile to run at its 'redline' for an extended time.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 14, 2012)

twl said:


> I can't believe that in 2012, there is still some company that uses the intentially misleading and disingenuous practice of advertising emitter lumens to snare unsuspecting customers.



They list both Led & ANSI right on the website.

*Output and Runtime*



Regular mode:
Four brightness levels
Led lumen: 103010​/475/91/8
ANSI FL-1 lumen: 85611​/389/75/7
Runtime (hours): 18​/1.9/11/90+


Tactical mode (default):
Two brightness levels + two strobe @ 100% output
Led lumen: 103010​/150/Strobe I/Strobe II
ANSI FL-1 lumen: 85610​/122
Runtime: 18​/7


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 14, 2012)

joe2004 said:


> Ok i see it now but still where is
> 
> Low Med Hi Turbo run times all i see is Turbo




It's all on the Eagletac web site here http://www.eagletac.com/html/g25c2/specs.html See my above post.


----------



## HooNz (Sep 23, 2012)

So anyone got yet? compared to the V1?


----------



## joe2004 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm waiting for a review too compare it to the TN11S


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 24, 2012)

HooNz said:


> So anyone got yet? compared to the V1?



Last I saw they were only available for pre-order. They shoud be shipping out any day now.


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 5, 2012)

I ordered one  they go out this week. That batch was sold out so mine will ship out in a week or two illuminationgear has got them


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 5, 2012)

mr.lumen said:


> I ordered one  they go out this week. That batch was sold out so mine will ship out in a week or two illuminationgear has got them



looks like preorder still


----------



## jorgemac (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks very goog light, someone could make a review and add the Crelant V9CS.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks like I may end up with my first G25, Eagletac is killing it right now with their recently released D25 series in so many combinations with either a clicky or twisty as well as all the different battery combo's, NW XML's and even a couple Ti models. Now we get a slightly harder driven G25 and what looks like could be a really good near 1000lmn/(ANSI 925) rechargeable duty light in the X25L2, I need to read up some more on the X25 series as it appears their is a couple different models- SX,GX,MX.


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 6, 2012)

Yea they look bad ***. I almost got one but opted for the smaller g to keep on my hip. 856 ain't bad from a light that size!


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 6, 2012)

looks like light junction has them now


----------



## maxilux (Oct 6, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> looks like light junction has them now



In Germany schiermeier.biz have also in stock.


----------



## twl (Oct 6, 2012)

There's quite a resemblance between this G25C2 Mk2 and the original early 4-sevens Maelstrom G5 and the Lumintop TD15.
Right down to the holster.

Some things are different, but there's no mistaking the resemblance. I'd bet this is made in the same factory as those others.


----------



## maxilux (Oct 6, 2012)

twl said:


> There's quite a resemblance between this G25C2 Mk2 and the original early 4-sevens Maelstrom G5 and the Lumintop TD15.
> Right down to the holster.
> 
> Some things are different, but there's no mistaking the resemblance. I'd bet this is made in the same factory as those others.



I dont think so. there are some Chinese brands who let work in same factory, but 4 sevens and EagleTac are not big friends.


----------



## shelm (Oct 6, 2012)

twl said:


> I'd bet this is made in the same factory as those others.



talking about Eagletac factory? photos of the old factory are still on the WWW, enjoy.


----------



## twl (Oct 6, 2012)

shelm said:


> talking about Eagletac factory? photos of the old factory are still on the WWW, enjoy.



Thanks. That's probably where the Maelstrom G5 was made.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Oct 6, 2012)

LightJunction just sent me email shipped will be here Tuesday.


----------



## volvobrad007 (Oct 7, 2012)

I got mine on Thursday, as I posted in the Official G25C2 thread. 

Also got 2 AW 18650 3100mah batteries along with a PILA IBC charger. 

I'm liking the light so far, though haven't been up to the big field to test it out versus several other lights I already own. Looking forward to it though, it's been a busy last few days, and I'm looking forward to checking out my three new lights out up in the field. (I got a FENIX TK41 (860 Lumen version) and a Streamlight STRION (250 Lumen version), and of course the New EagleTac G25C2 Mark II.  looking forward to testing them all out hopefully later tonight or tomorrow. :twothumbs


- Brad


----------



## gsteve (Oct 7, 2012)

id love to hear how it does vs a scorpion


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 7, 2012)

please post here your results. im interested. beamshots would be awesome as well 




volvobrad007 said:


> I got mine on Thursday, as I posted in the Official G25C2 thread.
> 
> Also got 2 AW 18650 3100mah batteries along with a PILA IBC charger.
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgemac (Oct 7, 2012)

How compare this light throw vs previous G25c2 ?


----------



## res1cue (Oct 8, 2012)

Mine will be here in a few days, I will let yall know how I like it compared to the 4sevens X7 and the G25C2 original


----------



## moozooh (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh my, looks like ThruNite is in trouble! About half a year ago they announced they were going to come up with the world's brightest 1×18650 1×XM-L serial flashlight, and it seems EagleTac has just made that considerably harder to do. 

I can still see it being possible to reach some 900 ANSI lumen if they work _really_ well on the cooling and do a turbo step-down. But in any case, at least you can still count on ThruNite for making an actually low low mode, heh.


----------



## volvobrad007 (Oct 8, 2012)

Beamshots on the way!!! I've already taken some, just gotta post them! Check back soon!

On Saturday night I went up to the vista point I call it (it's a big open field that is elevated, as well there are some mountains to test out throw . However, the weather wasn't playing nice, I did get to test the lights out, but it was too foggy to get decent throw shots. (I will be returning to the vista point possibly tonight to see if the fog isn't there ).

Last night I went out back and took some beam shots up to a high tree. I took quite a few pics, comparing different lights. 

Here's the list of lights and different power outputs I used for comparison:

STRION LED (160 Lumen Version) - low, med, high
STRION LED (250 Lumen Version) - low, med, high
Polystinger DS (180 lumens I believe- I'll double check) - low, med, high
G25C2 Mark II - med, high, turbo
TK41 (860 Lumen Version) - med, high, turbo
LD20 Q5 - Turbo
Surefire 6P LED
LD12 - Turbo

Tonight I'll be doing another round of beamshots for sure at a shorter distance than the tree, allowing for spill comparison too 

I'll be posting the tree beamshots shortly. 

- Brad


----------



## res1cue (Oct 9, 2012)

volvobrad007 said:


> Beamshots on the way!!! I've already taken some, just gotta post them! Check back soon!
> 
> On Saturday night I went up to the vista point I call it (it's a big open field that is elevated, as well there are some mountains to test out throw . However, the weather wasn't playing nice, I did get to test the lights out, but it was too foggy to get decent throw shots. (I will be returning to the vista point possibly tonight to see if the fog isn't there ).
> 
> ...



Cant wait to see the beam shots! And your thoughts on the light in general


----------



## henry1960 (Oct 9, 2012)

res1cue said:


> Cant wait to see the beam shots! And your thoughts on the light in general




Me Too...Just Ordered One From LJ...Cant Wait To Get It!!!


----------



## keenism (Oct 9, 2012)

Add another to the waiting list...Damn USPS not running on monday. I want it NOW! ....do they make a drug for flashaholism?


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes they do - buy another flashlight. Works for a couple of days


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 9, 2012)

Another on the verge of ordering! Can't wait to see some pics! Thank for thinking of us!!


----------



## mr.lumen (Oct 9, 2012)

cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Yourfun2 (Oct 9, 2012)

I keep checking in, hoping to see some beam shots.


----------



## jorgemac (Oct 10, 2012)

Where are those beamshots??
:sleepy:


----------



## Up All Night (Oct 10, 2012)

Brad,
There's a bunch of guys in your Volvo waiting on beamshots!:laughing:


----------



## res1cue (Oct 11, 2012)

just got mine in the mail. I will put up some pics later tonight when it gets dark.

initial impressions (compared to G25C2 original)
-warmer tint by just a teensy bit (both are U2)
-side by side shows the mkii as brighter (especially flood)
-ceiling bounce shows the mkii as brighter
-smooth reflector (not textured like original)
-more defined hotspsot

if you have any questions,f eel free to ask. Also word of warning, I have never taken beamshots before (I am just starting to get into flashlights) so don't have high expectations!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 11, 2012)

Any beamshots taken in the same place pointed at the same target with the same camera settings are great. People.keep threatening to post them but don't!


----------



## Nestor (Oct 11, 2012)

-side by side shows the mkii as brighter (especially flood)

So having a SMO reflector is brighter in the flood area?
Does it have a donut in the hot spot due to the SMO reflector? How does that compare to the MKI?


----------



## res1cue (Oct 11, 2012)

no donut hole on either

let me clarify: smooth reflector makes mkii hot spot more defined. However, both hot spots are so bright, that the most obvious increase in lumen output can be seen by the contrast in the flood. Hotspot on mkii is brighter, but the magnitude of difference between mki and mkii is more obvious on flood

tonight, i will show comparisons between G25C2, G25C2 MK II, maelstrom X7, and maelstrom G5 (gen 1 xpg)


----------



## Nestor (Oct 11, 2012)

res1cue said:


> no donut hole on either
> 
> let me clarify: smooth reflector makes mkii hot spot more defined. However, both hot spots are so bright, that the most obvious increase in lumen output can be seen by the contrast in the flood. Hotspot on mkii is brighter, but the magnitude of difference between mki and mkii is more obvious on flood
> 
> tonight, i will show comparisons between G25C2, G25C2 MK II, maelstrom X7, and maelstrom G5 (gen 1 xpg)




Thanks for the info. Have you compared the current draw at the tail? I have a G25C2 MKI and I like it quite a lot. I also have a Xeno G42 XM-L U2 which out-throw my G26C2. From your comment, the new G25C2 MKII will not have signigicantly more throw than the G42 (if any). 
For the records, my G25C2 pulls ~1.9 A with a Trustfire "flame" 18650. With the same battery, the G42 pulls ~2.2 A.
Still, I prefer my G25C2 over the G42 for having more modes and better UI. However, the G42 looks better or slicker with its dark grey anodizing


----------



## res1cue (Oct 11, 2012)

in a rush, so sorry for crappy photos

G25C2 Mkii (left) vs 4sevens G5 [taken 25 ft from wall]







G25C2 Mkii (left) vs 4sevens X7 [taken 25 ft from wall]






G25C2 Mkii (left) vs G25C2 Mki [taken 25 ft from wall]






G25C2 Mkii about 10 feet from wall


----------



## MaNCuBuS (Oct 11, 2012)

Thx res1cue! I love my g25, but do u recommend the mk2 to an original owner? You can either cost me, or save me 110 bucks!


----------



## res1cue (Oct 11, 2012)

it depends, mancubus...

If you are in a market for a new light, I absolutely love the Mark II. For a 1x18650, it would be my first choice

If you are just buying to upgrade your current light, it isn't as drastic of a difference to warrant the cost

Personally, I was in a market for a new light, so it was a good decision for me


----------



## jorgemac (Oct 12, 2012)

Thnks you for the beamshots.
I dont see difference between G25 original Vs MK2.
The 4sevens X7 seems brighter than Mk2, it´s really?


----------



## res1cue (Oct 12, 2012)

jorgemac said:


> Thnks you for the beamshots.
> I dont see difference between G25 original Vs MK2.
> The 4sevens X7 seems brighter than Mk2, it´s really?



Nope, I dont know why the pictures come out like that

The X7 is significantly dimmer. And in person, you can see that the Mk2 is brighter than the original. Sorry that it doesnt show up the way it ought to


----------



## henry1960 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have all three lights...4Sevens G5, X7, And now the G25C2 Mark II...Mark II hands down is brighter and throws farther then both 4Sevens lights...Absolutly very happy i bought this EagleTac MarkII...


----------



## res1cue (Oct 12, 2012)

henry1960 said:


> I have all three lights...4Sevens G5, X7, And now the G25C2 Mark II...Mark II hands down is brighter and throws farther then both 4Sevens lights...Absolutly very happy i bought this EagleTac MarkII...



That's what I expected, but I don't have the range to prove it


----------



## henry1960 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yesterday i recieved my Mark II and tested them both (4Sevens X7 and G5) in my back yard which is about 300 yards deep with trees and the Mark II clearly touched the top of the trees....


----------



## jorgemac (Oct 12, 2012)

henry1960 said:


> Yesterday i recieved my Mark II and tested them both (4Sevens X7 and G5) in my back yard which is about 300 yards deep with trees and the Mark II clearly touched the top of the trees....



Thanks for your comments.
You could do beamshots with your flashlights.


----------



## henry1960 (Oct 12, 2012)

jorgemac said:


> Thanks for your comments.
> You could do beamshots with your flashlights.



Sorry i do not have a good camara to do this...


----------



## cmh50 (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's a link to a video on the Eagletac G25C2 MK2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHon9yvzd44&feature=plcp


----------



## shelm (Oct 14, 2012)

Is this torch brighter (max lumens) or more efficient than SC600?


----------



## moozooh (Oct 14, 2012)

It's most definitely brighter (by about 100 lm on max setting) and most certainly less efficient, especially since it's feeding over 1 amp more to the LED to have those extra 100 lumens.


----------



## shelm (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks moozooh!!

Good to hear that ET *finally* beats ZL in max. brightness. that's at least something!


----------



## my#1hobby (Oct 14, 2012)

moozooh said:


> It's most definitely brighter (by about 100 lm on max setting) and most certainly less efficient, especially since it's feeding over 1 amp more to the LED to have those extra 100 lumens.


 This ET definitely has my interest now, I've been searching for something with more power than my SC600 in the 1x 18650 form.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Oct 14, 2012)

Since it running at higher amps, is it noticeably less efficient than the MK 1 at similar settings? I won a MK1, and I cant see a justification for upgrading to a MK2. If its less efficient, then there would be even less reason to upgrade. I think the MK1 is a great light as is, and I almost never need the turbo setting anyway. But when I do use it, it throws a bright beam very well.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Oct 14, 2012)

my#1hobby said:


> This ET definitely has my interest now, I've been searching for something with more power than my SC600 in the 1x 18650 form.



The G25C2 is a completely different light than the SC600, so even if it wasnt brighter, its still justifiable to have both, because they are good for different purposes and have different strengths. I have an SC600 and a G25C2 Mk1. The G25C2 is better as an outdoor light for better throw and the SC600 is a better wide area flood light for indoors. The G25C2 would make a better tactical light or a gun mounted light. It seems much tougher.


----------



## my#1hobby (Oct 14, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> its still justifiable to have both


That's what I wanted to hear . Now if I can find the upgraded version that's in stock.


----------



## chouster (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new here. :wave:

Here is a review in German of the MKII

http://www.securedsector.com/blog/2012/10/review-eagletac-g25c2-mkii-1030-lumen-max/ 

Can someone please tell me , how much Ampere does this thing draw on high?

Please excuse my bad English from time to time...


----------



## lebox97 (Oct 16, 2012)

:welcome:

MKII spec is 3.3amps to LED

I measure 2.7amps at tailcap

Cheers


----------



## SRT Operator (Oct 16, 2012)

Getting my MKII this Thursday or Friday. Providing my camera can take good pictures of the light and video I will post one if everyone wants with beam shots and other light comparisons... If there is anything you would like me to include in the photos or video please let me know!


----------



## quantumboy7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just got mine tonight and I've been playing with it for an hour now. What a great light! I shone it across the neighborhood and it throws forever. Rated at 310 yards (almost a fifth of a mile). I got the optional kit which includes the extender tubes for more batteries, and the diffuser with colored filters. Also comes with a nice paracord lanyard, rubber tailstand boot, and a few other trinkets. The diffuser is really nice. You can put all 856 OTF lumens through a nice diffuse filter that gives a bright floody beam that lights up everything in your path. I immediately put it into the alternative mode, which gives four brightness levels with a simple twist of the head. The low level is 7 lumens (I wish it was a bit lower, but it's fine for most low light purposes). But even in the this mode, you can still easily access 7 different alternative modes (strobe, etc) with a quick twist from level 1 to level 3. Looking forward to taking this out in the back yard and around the neighborhood on a walk to put it thought its paces. Extremely pleased with this purchase! My brightest and most versatile light so far.


----------



## chouster (Oct 18, 2012)

This G25C2 MKII seems to be a great light in many aspects, but what prevents me from buying it is the lack of a voltage indicator and a low voltage cut-off.


----------



## Up All Night (Oct 18, 2012)

chouster said:


> This G25C2 MKII seems to be a great light in many aspects, but what prevents me from buying it is the lack of a voltage indicator and a low voltage cut-off.



Get a DMM and use protected batteries.


*We don't need no stinking voltage indicators! :devil:


:welcome:
*


----------



## cmichael (Oct 18, 2012)

Where are you guys get it from?


----------



## chouster (Oct 18, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> Get a DMM and use protected batteries.
> 
> 
> *We don't need no stinking voltage indicators! :devil:
> ...



I've got a DMM and just because these batteries are called protected doesn't mean that they're safe. Protection circuits are fragile things and can be damaged just by a too tight fit in a flashlight that is designed to fit also unprotected ones. Furthermore it's not a good advice to always discharge these batteries till that protection trips. Even if a flashlight has a cut-off protection at maybe 2,7V, I wouldn't want to discharge my cells to that point, so an indication that they are running low from the flashlight is really useful. Please don't feel offended, just my opinion.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 18, 2012)

FWIW I've had a 2 Thrunite scorpions (in series not tandem) and a MK1 for about the same amount of time, inflicting the same amount of abuse on them both and where as both scorpions have broken, (tail cap (1), lenses (2)) the EagleTac is going strong. 

So between those 2 I think the Eagletac is definately more reliable; I do however really love the low of the Thrunite and out in the jungle with one light, no question the thrunite will LOOK brighter as my theory is part of our perception of brightness is based on how much brighter the turbo is than the low mode. 

Perfect light for me is somewhere between these 2 lights; I want the reliability and logical/intuitive UI of the Eagletac but the modes and tail switching of the Thrunite...


----------



## quantumboy7 (Oct 18, 2012)

cmichael said:


> Where are you guys get it from?


Got mine from Illumination Gear.


----------



## Up All Night (Oct 18, 2012)

chouster said:


> I've got a DMM and just because these batteries are called protected doesn't mean that they're safe. Protection circuits are fragile things and can be damaged just by a too tight fit in a flashlight that is designed to fit also unprotected ones. Furthermore it's not a good advice to always discharge these batteries till that protection trips. Even if a flashlight has a cut-off protection at maybe 2,7V, I wouldn't want to discharge my cells to that point, so an indication that they are running low from the flashlight is really useful. Please don't feel offended, just my opinion.



No offence taken, nor intended on my part. If you use a DMM often enough and become familiar with how your lights discharge batteries there's no need for a voltage indicator. I agree, don't make a habit of tripping protection circuits on batteries. My batts rarely get below 3.8v before I recharge. As far as damage occurring to the circuit during installation, it shouldn't. Never force a battery in a non accommodating tube. 
No one should put faith in or depend on any one feature of li-ion batteries for safety or reliability. The questionable Q/C of some lights nowadays wouldn't lend itself to depend on a built in voltage indicator. My opinion only, others may find them useful. Personally, it's the last feature that even enters my mind when considering a light. If that feature is a must for some,.....options will be limited!


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 20, 2012)

@cmichael - I Got mine from Illuminationgear - based in Fl and bouth a Zebralight sc600 from there when they first came out. Have to say they are AWESOME to deal with and very responsive - recommend 100%


----------



## my#1hobby (Oct 21, 2012)

Anybody EDC this light? Looks like the only way is to use a holster I'm guessing, too big for pocket carry?


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 23, 2012)

Just received yesterday from Illuminationgear - Awesome service!! Light is awesome!! Will try to post some pics over the weekend - in comparison to Sunwayman T20CS - it is brighter and throws further - not huger difference, but noticeable to eyes. Quality is seems to be great! If in market for single 18650 all around throw & spill, I highly recommend. Also if ordering - I can't say enough good things about service, and responsiveness from iluminationgear!!


----------



## henry1960 (Oct 24, 2012)

my#1hobby said:


> Anybody EDC this light? Looks like the only way is to use a holster I'm guessing, too big for pocket carry?




I EDC the G25C2 MK II without a big promblem but i also ware loose pants so i have plenty of room....


----------



## ThumperACC (Oct 24, 2012)

lwknight said:


> A 3.8 amps X ?? Volts = ??? Watts??
> So far I have posed this question a dozen times and so no one has answered the question.
> My guestimation is that 3.2 volts is the nominal drive voltage for most leds.
> It must G-14 classified top secret or something.



From the Datasheet I have, the forward voltage is only graphed up to 3 amps. But if one extrapolates it looks to be Vf of ~3.4v. 

So, 3.8A x 3.4V = 12.29w

ThumperACC


----------



## BlackhawkB (Oct 31, 2012)

Is the flood larger than the flood provided with a Fenix TK21 ? Or about the same ?
I guess we would need more tests with other flashlights.


----------



## tjiscooler (Dec 25, 2013)

I edc thE the mark two and I love it. Keep it in my back pocket with the clip. I'm sure in a month it'll be outdated. At the time it was the highest lumen 18650 I could find. I like the extendable tubes in case I want more runtime. Doesn't give more power just longer time. 

Just use the single battery usually. It is a little big expecially with the flip up diffuser on. if I'm running light I take the AA eagle tac instead. 

I do prefer makers list ANSI emitter and lux. It's just nice to know the facts.


----------

